# Mask Overlay not showing up when box is checked



## Whitney Weber (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the mask overlay button checked but nothing is appearing on my photo while I am editing. How do i get the mask overlay to appear again. It worked for the first photo I edited but not for the others?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hard to say... do you have your Flow or Density in your brush control set to zero or a very small number?

BTW, please fill out your profile. I am pretty sure LR 5.0 doesn't run on Tiger...


----------

